# Don't forget!!!!!!



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

To *vote for Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja Stojakovic, Chris Webber and Brad Miller* for the 2005 All*Star game.

VOTE!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I always vote for them when I vote:yes:

Is anyone from the Kings going to make the team this year?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

BMiller will make it for sure. Probably Peja will too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> BMiller will make it for sure. Probably Peja will too.


That's what I was thinking (Miller backing up Yao). Peja probably needs to get start heating up if he wants to make the team...the West is stacked at Forward.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Chris Webber is among the top West forwards in the NBA All-Star 2005 



> Chris Webber, Kings
> Averages: *19.8 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 5.2 APG*
> Breakdown: C-Webb was gently written off at the start of this season due to injury whispers that just wouldn't go away. He's responded by hovering around *the elite 20-10-5 range*, while keeping the Kings in the thick of the race to rule the West.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ballot Breakdown ’05: West centers 



> Brad Miller, Kings
> *Averages:* 15.5 PPG, 8.5 RPG, 2.6 APG, 1.10 BPG
> *Breakdown:* After stumbling out of the gate, Miller and the Kings have rediscovered their winning ways and are currently riding a five-game winning streak. Miller might not be putting up the gaudy assist numbers he did last season, but his all-around skills from the center spot are still among the best in the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Vote everyday guys. 

Don't Forget!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WEST FORWARDS

Kevin Garnett (Min.) 751,586
Tim Duncan (S.A.) 570,090
Dirk Nowitzki (Dal.) 321,177
Carmelo Anthony (Den.) 232,844
Amaré Stoudemire (Pho.) 174,735
*Peja Stojakovic (Sac.) 114,613*
Andrei Kirilenko (Utah) 106,389
*Chris Webber (Sac.) 105,283*
Pau Gasol (Mem.) 85,765
Kenyon Martin (Den.) 83,356

WEST GUARDS

Tracy McGrady (Hou.) 680,373
Kobe Bryant (LAL) 673,665
Steve Nash (Pho.) 330,577
Ray Allen (Sea.) 305,147
Emanuel Ginobili (S.A.) 182,532
*Mike Bibby (Sac.) 124,361*
Michael Finley (Dal.) 93,847
Tony Parker (S.A.) 89,069
Jason Terry (Dal.) 65,360
Latrell Sprewell (Min.) 50,277

WEST CENTERS

Yao Ming (Hou.) 881,223
*Brad Miller (Sac.) 130,824*
Erick Dampier (Dal.) 109,763
Marcus Camby (Den.) 99,782
Vlade Divac (LAL) 67,180
Rasho Nesterovic (S.A.) 46,747
Dikembe Mutombo (Hou.) 42,706
Theo Ratliff (Por.) 38,873
Jamaal Magloire (N.O.) 37,265
Brian Grant (LAL) 28,593


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> BMiller will make it for sure. Probably Peja will too.


Do you really think that Peja should make the team over Webber. I think that Webber is having a much better year so far.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Giraldo</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Peja should make the team over Webber. I think that Webber is having a much better year so far.


I would love for Webber to make the team. But I'm just saying that probably Peja will. :whoknows:

I would like both of them to go. :yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

or how about you vote for the best players who eanred there spot and not vote for any of those guys except brad.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> or how about you vote for the best players who eanred there spot and not vote for any of those guys except brad.


Cwebb is avg 20/10/5 he deserves it more then any king.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Brad Miller for sure won't make it.

The only way he makes it is if the NBA for some reason choses Amare as a forward and not center.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Brad Miller for sure won't make it.
> 
> The only way he makes it is if the NBA for some reason choses Amare as a forward and not center.


Amare is a forward. I don't care that he plays center for PHX. :dead:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> Cwebb is avg 20/10/5 he deserves it more then any king.


yah but amare kg and duncan or gunna maie it over him


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> yah but amare kg and duncan or gunna maie it over him


kg and Amare over any of the King forwards


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WEST FORWARDS 

Kevin Garnett (Min.) 1,142,804
Tim Duncan (S.A.) 886,547
Dirk Nowitzki (Dal.) 482,220
Carmelo Anthony (Den.) 336,913
Amaré Stoudemire (Pho.) 282,345
*Peja Stojakovic (Sac.) 170,458
Chris Webber (Sac.) 162,361*
Andrei Kirilenko (Utah) 141,723
Pau Gasol (Mem.) 125,114
Kenyon Martin (Den.) 120,721 

WEST GUARDS 

Tracy McGrady (Hou.) 1,065,230
Kobe Bryant (LAL) 1,005,050
Steve Nash (Pho.) 540,147
Ray Allen (Sea.) 476,857
Emanuel Ginobili (S.A.) 257,418
*Mike Bibby (Sac.) 183,084*
Tony Parker (S.A.) 133,774
Michael Finley (Dal.) 132,188
Jason Terry (Dal.) 83,357
Baron Davis (N.O.) 74,147 

WEST CENTERS 

Yao Ming (Hou.) 1,373,458
*Brad Miller (Sac.) 197,784*
Erick Dampier (Dal.) 147,310
Marcus Camby (Den.) 146,910
Vlade Divac (LAL) 95,913
Rasho Nesterovic (S.A.) 68,543
Dikembe Mutombo (Hou.) 64,867
Jamaal Magloire (N.O.) 57,259
Theo Ratliff (Por.) 56,665
Brian Grant (LAL) 42,050


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WEST FORWARDS

Kevin Garnett (Min.) 1,142,804
Tim Duncan (S.A.) 886,547
Dirk Nowitzki (Dal.) 482,220
Carmelo Anthony (Den.) 336,913
Amaré Stoudemire (Pho.) 282,345
*Peja Stojakovic (Sac.) 170,458
Chris Webber (Sac.) 162,361*
Andrei Kirilenko (Utah) 141,723
Pau Gasol (Mem.) 125,114
Kenyon Martin (Den.) 120,721

WEST GUARDS

Tracy McGrady (Hou.) 1,065,230
Kobe Bryant (LAL) 1,005,050
Steve Nash (Pho.) 540,147
Ray Allen (Sea.) 476,857
Emanuel Ginobili (S.A.) 257,418
*Mike Bibby (Sac.) 183,084*
Tony Parker (S.A.) 133,774
Michael Finley (Dal.) 132,188
Jason Terry (Dal.) 83,357
Baron Davis (N.O.) 74,147

WEST CENTERS

Yao Ming (Hou.) 1,373,458
*Brad Miller (Sac.) 197,784*
Erick Dampier (Dal.) 147,310
Marcus Camby (Den.) 146,910
Vlade Divac (LAL) 95,913
Rasho Nesterovic (S.A.) 68,543
Dikembe Mutombo (Hou.) 64,867
Jamaal Magloire (N.O.) 57,259
Theo Ratliff (Por.) 56,665
Brian Grant (LAL) 42,050


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Brad will for sure and probably CWebb too..although his and Peja's votes may cancel each other out as coaches will probably vote for one or the other. Mike has an outside chance, but I doubt it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> Brad will for sure and probably CWebb too..although his and Peja's votes may cancel each other out as coaches will probably vote for one or the other. Mike has an outside chance, but I doubt it.


I hope Webb makes it. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

WEST FORWARDS

Kevin Garnett (Min.) 1,755,124
Tim Duncan (S.A.) 1,446,824
Dirk Nowitzki (Dal.) 717,381
Carmelo Anthony (Den.) 534,622
Amaré Stoudemire (Pho.) 511,576
*Peja Stojakovic (Sac.) 282,463
Chris Webber (Sac.) 268,615*
Pau Gasol (Mem.) 210,943
Shawn Marion (Pho.) 199,099
Andrei Kirilenko (Utah) 192,343

WEST GUARDS

Tracy McGrady (Hou.) 1,688,159
Kobe Bryant (LAL) 1,551,177
Steve Nash (Pho.) 908,629
Ray Allen (Sea.) 735,199
Emanuel Ginobili (S.A.)426,406
*Mike Bibby (Sac.) 294,084*
Tony Parker (S.A.) 274,521
Michael Finley (Dal.) 183,656
Baron Davis (N.O.) 139,661
Sam Cassell (Min.) 115,590

WEST CENTERS

Yao Ming (Hou.) 2,153,039
*Brad Miller (Sac.) 328,537*
Marcus Camby (Den.) 239,809
Erick Dampier (Dal.) 203,871
Rasho Nesterovic (S.A.) 155,877
Vlade Divac (LAL) 147,748
Dikembe Mutombo (Hou.) 116,649
Jamaal Magloire (N.O.) 101,046
Theo Ratliff (Por.) 86,063
Brian Grant (LAL) 75,135


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

All-Star Game voting ends Sunday: No Kings are close enough to be chosen as starters, but some might make it as coach-picked reserves


----------

